# Dead tarpon in POC



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

On saturday, I was heading into West Matagorda bay past the old coast guard station and something in the water caught my eye. I came off plane and circled around to investigate. It was a big dead tarpon, well over 5'. The head was still connected to the backbone and the backbone was still connected to the tail fin but crabs had almost picked it clean. Sorry to see there is one less Silver King in the water....

I have picutures of it on my buddy's camera. When he emails them over, I'll post em.


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

I have seen many large black drum floating there live and dead, but never a tarpon. Some people just don't take enough time to release fish the proper way to ensure they will live.. Its a shame if they cant keep them they just dont care!!!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Okay guys. It is a shame. Everybody needs to revive fish better. Here are some golden rules (1) never take the fish out of the water if you don't have to; (2) if you are using bait, use heavier tackle so you can get the fish to the boat faster; (3) if possible, do not lip gaff the fish, grab the lower jaw... if you use treble hooks that's not possible but with a circle hook you can do this; (4) when bringing a fish back to life, drag it forward in the water using your trolling motor or big motor. Sometimes, this takes five minutes or more. Don't let the fish go until he is upright, kicking and pulls away from your hand. Tarpon that are not revived will sink to the bottom and die. This happens in Boca Grande pass and has been documented with radio transmitters. So just because you see a fish swim down after release does not mean he'll survive. The longer the fight, the more lactic acid builds up in the muscles. You've got to give a fish a chance to get some of that out of their system before a release. If you drag a fish on the boat, even if its to lay it on the deck, you may kill it. What has been learned is that tarpon guts are not made to hang upright or support themselves. If you hang a fish up out of the water, his guts rip from his insides and you'll kill him. This has been documented in fish which have been killed and weighed. Release them ASAP. Get a photo of them in the water.

Also, as a hint, if you guys are bay fishing and are fighting a fish and the fish turns on his side and you have a hard time getting him that last little bit to the boat, which sometimes happens, try puting the boat in a slow idle forward. Often times the fish will come to the boat, on his side with the boat moving forward better than with a dead boat.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Scott, those are great tips, Thanks


----------



## chazenreds (Jun 9, 2004)

Did you ever get the pics from your buddy? I would like to see them.


----------



## H2Outlaw (Jun 4, 2004)

I'll post them this evening when I get home.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

I did. Here it is.

I can't believe I picked that stinky SOB up....


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

That is one really nasty fish bone!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

man, i can smell it thru my monitor....throw it back.....uggggh.h:


----------



## mr sharkey (Aug 5, 2004)

Looks like what some of the guys here at work eat for lunch. I'll bet it smells just the same.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks Scott for the tips, never heard about the guts ripping before. 

We do our best down here in PO'C to release lively fish that are in good condition... sometimes they don't make it, no matter what we do or don't do.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

The biggest factor is time fighting the fish... keep that in mind.... quicker to the boat, the greener they are the better.


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

I think another thing to keep in mind is that you committed to the fight with that fish and you MUST commit to the release of that fish, our 152 on Friday took almost 30 minutes to watch swim away (in two feet of water), both anglers took turns w/ her. And you have to know that the fight is only part of the thrill, watching that fish swim away is just as rewarding (ok, not really, but it's still rewarding). What I tell my sports is "this fish is as big as you, in it's own turf, and thinks it's gonna die....you have to fight it like _you're_ gonna die, if your muscles aren't screaming at you, you're not working hard enough, if you don't hurt for a week, you didn't put enough into it".


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Amen,Scott


----------

